# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Cold Hawaii

## NoStress

Hallo, 
ich wollte fragen ob die nchsten Wochen jemand in der Gegend um Klittmller ist? 
Gru Hannes

----------


## luetzenmrc

Moin Hannes, 
da hast Du Dir ja den richtigen Zeitpunkt fr Klitte ausgesucht.
Respect frs timing.....
Gre vom Volvo-Fahrer

----------


## ger281

Hi,  fahre jetzt von Mittwoch Abend bis da-so nach klitt! Wollte mitkommen bzw. dort treffen?
Gib eben bescheid henry.rohlmann@gmx.de

----------

